
Magnum Engine 2020.06 released with redesigned asset pipeline and new examples - mosra
https://blog.magnum.graphics/announcements/2020.06/
======
mottosso
Here as a user to show my support and appreciation. :) I use Magnum for just
about any project involving C++ and graphics. Both the framework and
community[0] are fantastic and I'd recommend it to anyone looking for
something inbetween Unity and plain OpenGL/DirectX/Vulkan for full control and
interoperability with other C/C++ libraries out there like PhysX and ImGui. Go
go go!

[0]: [https://gitter.im/mosra/magnum](https://gitter.im/mosra/magnum)

